# Safe for work version?



## Basil (10 Apr 2008)

Hi,
One of the reasons that I never got very involved over here is that unlike ACF, yACF and CTC, this forum is blocked at work. It's probably the word "chat" that buggers it.

Is there a more Work Nanny type URL that would sidle through the rather robust filters that a poor Civil Servant has to suffocate under?


----------



## Crackle (10 Apr 2008)

This one, half way down.

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=1625&page=2


----------



## Basil (11 Apr 2008)

Brilliant! Thanks Crackle. That's worked a treat, and this is me posting from work to prove it.


----------



## sheddy (11 Apr 2008)

Is that your boss standing behind you ?


----------



## yenrod (11 Apr 2008)

sheddy said:


> Is that your boss standing behind you ?


----------

